# Home Based Printing....Profitable???



## Keysgeek (May 15, 2012)

For the last year I have been screen printing out of my house using a corporate name and license of my computer business, doing this as a hobby. Since starting I have gotten a DTG printer and also do heat pressing. I'm considering getting a sublimation printer next since no one in my are offers any of these services. My wife and I have a good bit of fun doing all this. 

I really want to make a profession out of this, but I was curious if anyone can really make a good living from home or if I really need to search for a storefront or warehouse. Also if you are operating from home, what were the zoning and environmental restrictions in your area. Did you have any problems with occupational licenses since it was home based. I know my area will be different but it will give me an idea of what to expect when I go to get the occupational license.


----------



## akoprint (Mar 4, 2012)

Home business is good,. you do not need to pay monthly rentals and sometimes you do not need any permits, that is if your neighbor do not complain. 

Here in our country if its not that big, the city officials wont bother you, but if they see that you are making a lots of money then that's the time they are going to check your house and see what you are up to.

So if its just small you can do it on your house,. 

if you have lots of customer then maybe its the time that you should get and office and get those permits to legalize your business. 

Just a small front office. then you can continue doing the manufacturing/fabrication in the house garage or backyard.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am home based, however, I outsource almost everything........If you like to sell (I do) being home based is fine....But if you are the type that waits for orders to show up, then a high traffic area might be better....


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

our company is home based also. we used to farm everything for embroidery and screen printing. we do the screen printing in 1 room and the embroidery in another. Yeah my father in law used to have an office space but like he said once you open the door to renting something your open the door to that person being able to see what you doing all the time. granted you could go home at 5 and that person could swing by at lets say 6 and open it up and see what your doing. granted its illegal but all that person has to say is that we had a complaint of something leaking downstairs or what ever and they don't even need to call you and get your permission. they have everyright to open the door and say oh its an emergency and don't even need to let you know. like the other posters said maybe all you need is something small to show case some things take some orders and do the production at home. The only thing the landlord will see is the shirts and nothing else so you won't have to worry about did I leave that design out and forgot to file it away for the guy down the street. 

One other thing I would suggest doing is get yourself business insurance on the items in house. I know with state farm we have 2 insurance plans. one for the house and one for the home business. this will cover you incase you have a fire and god forbid your equipment gets toasted your atleast covered and will get a settlement for the equipment. with a home policy I don't think they would have covered it.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

You are doing it. Are you making a reasonable profit on your jobs? Are you charging industry standard rates in your area or just winging it and simply undercutting to get the sale? 

As long as you're charging enough to cover expenses plus your labor plus a profit to reinvest in your biz then it's a matter of figuring out if you can make sales. Are you ready to approach potential customers and look like a professional or are you some one's buddy that does cheap printing? It doesn't matter where you do your production if you look professional and act accordingly.

Confidence, knowledge, and poise are what makes the business if you can produce products to match. If you love what you do and you're ready to earn your living like your expected to with your current employer then yes, yes you can make a living being you're own boss.

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## Keysgeek (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys... I really hope I can make it work and give up my day job. As for undercutting the other guys.. Well there is only one other guy in town and I'm usually more expensive than he is. But I tend to be more selective about my work.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

virtual office, get a virtual office and work from home!


----------

